# From implant to pill?



## wwchix

I don't know how long it'll take for my body to return to normal, but can't guarantee me and my fiancee will use condoms every time if I just come straight off the implant now.

I wouldn't be complaining if I fell pregnant straight away but we do want to wait a few months.

Would going on the pill to regulate my body back to 'normal' work for a few months?

Or do I need to come off b/c completely and just be super careful and use condoms every time?


----------



## GraceER

As someone who's been on and off pretty much every type of contraceptive imaginable I'd advise you to just stop the implant and use condoms! The pill will give you a false cycle and you'll be back where you are now when you stop that. You'll just have to be careful while you're still waiting to try.


----------



## wwchix

So just go completely natural but use condoms? Thank you :)

How many months before we start trying do you think I should get the implant removed?


----------



## GraceER

As many as possible! Seriously, if you've had it a while your body could take months to get back into a cycle so if you want to TTC in a few months you'll want to know where you're at with your cycle. Hope that helps


----------



## KimmyKo420

*Just from my experience of coming off of Mirena after 3 years.

I had it removed in late feb and my body is just now getting back into a more normal, predictable cycle. I'd just go natural and use condoms cause your hormones are gonna be on a roller coaster ride you cant imagine lol. 

Best of luck!*


----------



## wwchix

Oki, I think we're going to go natural.

Spoke today about it and we agreed that we will be super careful with the condoms :)

I'm going to hate having periods again though :( haha


----------



## kyrabeth

I've gone from the implant to the combined pill, i was advised to do this to regulate the cycle


----------



## wwchix

I would do that to regulate but its still sort of 'forcing' your body into a cycle that isn't natural if you know what I mean? Its not your natural cycle?


----------



## kyrabeth

Not at all, its just adding in a hormone that has been supressed in your body from the implant, you should have oestrogen but the implant stops it. The important hormone that prevents pregnancy is the progesterone which is why the pill works. 

I TTC 2 years ago and after 8 months still had no propper cycle because of progesterone only contraceptive. It was the doctors recommendation to introduce the oestrogen synthetically to help the body return to normal.


----------



## Flames

depends what pill you go on to. im on cerezette been on it for 4 years and ive not AF since i started. WOOO still get the odd symptons i.e back ache stomach ache and slight mood swings just none of the mess! implanon is similar to cerezette so if thats the one your going on to, there shouldnt be any problems.


----------



## wwchix

I think I'll go back on the microgynon. The reason I went on the implant was to be 100% sure I wouldn't fall pregnant as I was pretty lapse with my pill, but I'm older now and hopefully more responsible. 
I think the thing is, if I do miss a pill, its not too much of an issue and kids are on the agenda, just not yet, however we do want it to be planned so I'll be super careful :)

We're off to the walk in center tonight to talk to someone about the pill and when would be best to switch back to it instead of the implant :) 

Will keep you updated :D


----------

